# 08 beetle Aux not working?



## Futura GTI 1eighty (May 19, 2007)

The Aux input in my wifes Beetle stoped working some time ago. She doesnt care but it drives me crazy not being able to use my ipod in her car. It sounds as if it is playing really far away, haha. Anyone have an idea of what it can be? It is a stock stereo and speakers. let me know!!!! THANKS!!!


----------



## Futura GTI 1eighty (May 19, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## DUBBYkidMKV (Apr 16, 2012)

i have the same problem in my gfs 08 beetle, did you figure out a fix?


----------



## heart_crafter (Jun 21, 2012)

there might be the carbon on the male connector if that port is not used for a while... 
try inserting the pin 100+ times  might clear of it self... 

or try something really thin with a piece of alcohol dipped cloth and insert it in to try to clean it... 

have fun


----------

